# Mbuna food



## Lee79 (Nov 7, 2017)

Is the NLS still a "preferred brand" of pellet for a mixed mbuna tank? I only call it that because it tends to show up a lot when I search the forum. There is really nothing I have seen at the local chain retailers that is specifically for herbivore cichlids, although I may be overlooking something.

I have been considering ordering something better than the generic offerings at the big retailers (the fish seem to know more about fish than the people working at these places). The problem is, I don't really know what brands to seek out.

Any suggestions or recommendations would be appreciated.


----------



## DutchAJ (Dec 24, 2016)

I use nls for my mbuna based off of recommendations from many on the forum


----------



## bobby375 (Dec 30, 2017)

I use 30% Northfin Veggie and 70% NLS and my young mbunas I've it.


----------



## BlueSunshine (Jul 13, 2014)

I've fed Extreme aquatic foods- cichlid peewee for many many years, with no problems. About a year ago I started trying Northfin veggie and cichlid formula. When ordering my last 20 lbs of food a few weeks ago I went all in on Northfin. The difference I noticed was less waste/poop with the Northfin. I have a couple of mbuna tanks that are being fed only Northfin cichlid formula and have been for about 8 months with no problems. Other mbuna tanks are being fed Northfin veggie formula and still no problems.

Both Extreme and Northfin are excellent foods!!!!!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

It's worthwhile to order online. I used NLS for most of my fishkeeping career, but have recently also tried Northfin. Check out the ingredients, you will see why.


----------



## Lee79 (Nov 7, 2017)

Thanks for the replies. :thumb:

I was curious about the northfin as well. I think I'll give northfin and NLS a try, anything will be better than what I have available.

I have 19 assorted mauna in a 100g and they are doing great, but it bothers me that I have skimped on the food


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

NLS is good stuff nothing at ll wrong with the ingredients in it. Back in the day I use to skimp on food and always would have problems here and there with sunken bellies or coloring down. Then I switched to NLS pellets as well as Omega One shrimp pellets and with in a month noticed a marked difference in fish color and filled out bellies. I also mix in flake as well as wafers and frozen krill once per week. Variety is always a good thing to cover all nutrition bases on any fish.


----------



## Old Newbie (Feb 18, 2017)

I've been using NLS AlgaeMax pellets with Your Fish Stuff Vegivore Flakes; my Mbuna love the combination.


----------



## JP_92 (Aug 2, 2013)

I've been using NLS and Cobalt Aquatics flake without problems. Just got my first bag of Northfin since it was cheaper than NLS.


----------



## NewkeeperRico (Feb 5, 2018)

Is NLS New Life Spectrum?


----------



## Kevin in Ky (Dec 31, 2013)

Yes


----------



## NewkeeperRico (Feb 5, 2018)

Thanks for that. Which NLS are you guys exactly using? I keep seeing them have krill in it. I read that you can't feed them that all the time, is that right? Don't I want an all veggie food?


----------



## Kevin in Ky (Dec 31, 2013)

I have always used NLS 'Cichlid Formula' 1 mm sinking pellets.. and had very good success and my fish mostly range from 1" to 5".. all love it. I also like the Northfin pellets that a couple other people mentioned.


----------



## NewkeeperRico (Feb 5, 2018)

Ok cool, I'll go with that then. Are you guys ordering from chewy? any other site you can recommend?


----------

